# Faster is better! A quicker tempo translates to heavier training and more IGF-1



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Faster is better! A quicker tempo translates to heavier training and more IGF-1 by Anthony Roberts Most trainees don???t think much about their training tempo ??? the speed at which they lower and raise the weight. In all honesty, most of us just lift at the pace that we find most comfortable, or the pace [...]

*Read More...*


----------

